# For those of you who attended Anthrocon



## RokKaiser (Jul 11, 2007)

Everyone probably ate at Fernando's at least once, ya?  Their food was quite tasty, especially for the price!

The staff was simply awesome.  They were letting a couple furs provide background music, and worked so hard to get everyone some food. 

Big Kudo's to Fernando's


----------

